# Halloween Challenge!



## macaholic13 (Sep 14, 2008)

With Halloween just around the tombstone.  The challenge is to get your creative mind flowing.. Create a look for Halloween, Go all out and fit the part. Doesn't matter if its a pretty princess or Medusa.  Have Fun!!


----------



## Brittni (Sep 14, 2008)

i thought kimmy hosts the monthly challenges??


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_i thought kimmy hosts the monthly challenges??_

 
everyone's free to post challenges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 october's was going to be halloween anyway, so we'll just keep it in this thread here and save some space.


----------



## macaholic13 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm really sorry.. I didn't know.. I hope I didn't step on anyones toes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaholic13* 

 
_With Halloween just around the tombstone. The challenge is to get your creative mind flowing.. Create a look for Halloween, Go all out and fit the part. Doesn't matter if its a pretty princess or Medusa. Have Fun!!_

 

I think this is a great idea!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 15, 2008)

Good idea...I've already started, I posted the look in member fotd's (alien-look) but I'm definitely doing more!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaholic13* 

 
_I'm really sorry.. I didn't know.. I hope I didn't step on anyones toes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
not at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i actually like fellow members posting challenges, the more the merrier, i say!


----------



## User49 (Sep 17, 2008)

I think I've posted this before, but here was a Halloween challenge I did in June for Mac. I have no idea what I will do this year, but I LOVE Halloween! It's a lot of fun for someone who loves to play with make up and clothes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to have a little halloween house party this year. I can't wait! I think instead of typical witch, princess, belly dancer, I'd like to really dress up. I'd love to see other posts for ideas so thanks for suggesting this challenge! 

Here is my entry, sorry if some of you have already seen it!! 










Frankly Scarlett Blusher,
Blacktrack Fluidline
White Eye Pencil
Studio Fix Fluid
Flamable Paint
Brick Lip Liner
False Lashes


----------



## macaholic13 (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I think I've posted this before, but here was a Halloween challenge I did in June for Mac. I have no idea what I will do this year, but I LOVE Halloween! It's a lot of fun for someone who loves to play with make up and clothes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to have a little halloween house party this year. I can't wait! I think instead of typical witch, princess, belly dancer, I'd like to really dress up. I'd love to see other posts for ideas so thanks for suggesting this challenge! 

Here is my entry, sorry if some of you have already seen it!! 










Frankly Scarlett Blusher,
Blacktrack Fluidline
White Eye Pencil
Studio Fix Fluid
Flamable Paint
Brick Lip Liner
False Lashes
_

 





Wow, That is amazing.. Great job.. We have a big family halloween party very year..  Now its more of a " whose got the better costume party"  As soon as halloween is over we are planning next years.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2008)

Amazing Artwork!! So pretty and creative!!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 18, 2008)

Very creative and amazing work.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW! I wish I had the time and patience to do that. I can't wait to see others!!


----------



## ktb8293 (Oct 10, 2008)

I was trying out some things... so I played around with my MU LOL



















and a Lion look too









LOL - hope you guys like it LOL


----------



## User49 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm surprised not many people have entered this! Halloween is just a week away! Where's all the creative looks!? I need some inspiration!!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi guys - Ooooh, my first challenge!!!  These pics were taken last night before an awesome party.  I'm pretty happy with how it turned out since I don't have much experience with crazy makeup. 

Anime Doll makeup :
Eyes: Blacktrack, Nonconformist, Rimmel white eye pencil. Brows are a taupe liner from Sally's beauty. Shadow is NYX jumbo pencil in cottage cheese and a green from the Sugar Splash palette.
Cheeks: shimmery pink shadow from the Sugar Splash palette, W& W AOS, Dollymix and Pout Flushed Pink cream blush stick.
Lips: Rimmel Pure Full Colour lip pencil


























Thanks for looking and have a wonderful day!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktb8293* 

 
_I was trying out some things... so I played around with my MU LOL



















and a Lion look too









LOL - hope you guys like it LOL_

 
You're too cute!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 23, 2008)

love love love the doll look. #1!!! The rest are awesome too, but I love that one!


----------



## Tatti (Oct 23, 2008)

dolly look is amazing!


----------



## bsquared (Oct 23, 2008)

*gosh i love them all!*


----------



## crissy22 (Oct 25, 2008)

*WATCH OUT SNOW WHITE!!!!!!!!*





















I loveeeeeeeeee Halloweeen!!!!!!!!


MAC: Entremauve pig, Violet pig, beautiful iris e/s, Contrast e/s, phloof e/s
Blacktrack fluidline
Mocha Blush


----------



## malaviKat (Oct 27, 2008)

I figured this was probably the best place to post this...

It's the first time my bf and I have gone all out for Halloween. (I was thrilled at the thought of doing his makeup). haha

Our renditions of TDK Joker and a comic-book (not movie) version of Poison Ivy...it would never fly for a Comic-Con...but I'm working on it. LOL







...

and more (fooling around with a broad sword and rapier stolen from one of the Horsemen of the Apocalypse...)











*On him:*

White generic cream makeup
MAC Carbon e/s
L'Oreal Liquid Liner in Black
NYC lipstick in Retro Red
Kryolan liquid latex
Mehron rigid collodion

*On myself:*

MAC Paint Stick in True Chartreuse
MAC Lime e/s
MAC Bitter e/s
MAC Bio-Green e/s
MAC Humid e/s
MAC Juxt e/s
MAC Goldmine e/s
MAC Blacktrack fluidline
MAC Sunpower solar bits
MAC Greenplay liquidlast liner
MAC Golden Olive pigment
Ardell false lashes
Random clear lipgloss


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to a Halloween party this past weekend.  I went as my favorite animal.  Meow!!!

MAC BootBlack e/l
MAC Ebony e/l
MAC Silver Ring e/s
MAC Carbon e/s
MAC Print e/s
MAC Typograhpic e/s
MAC Silver Fog pigment
MAC Blacktrack fluidline
MAC Black glitter
MAC Fresh Brew l/s
MAC Wildly lush l/g
Red Cherry false lashes #1(I think)
Gray contacts
Black Rhinestones

http://i477.photobucket.com/albums/r...lloween043.jpg

http://i477.photobucket.com/albums/r...lloween097.jpg


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I figured this was probably the best place to post this...

It's the first time my bf and I have gone all out for Halloween. (I was thrilled at the thought of doing his makeup). haha

Our renditions of TDK Joker and a comic-book (not movie) version of Poison Ivy...it would never fly for a Comic-Con...but I'm working on it. LOL






...

and more (fooling around with a broad sword and rapier stolen from one of the Horsemen of the Apocalypse...)











*On him:*

White generic cream makeup
MAC Carbon e/s
L'Oreal Liquid Liner in Black
NYC lipstick in Retro Red
Kryolan liquid latex
Mehron rigid collodion

*On myself:*

MAC Paint Stick in True Chartreuse
MAC Lime e/s
MAC Bitter e/s
MAC Bio-Green e/s
MAC Humid e/s
MAC Juxt e/s
MAC Goldmine e/s
MAC Blacktrack fluidline
MAC Sunpower solar bits
MAC Greenplay liquidlast liner
MAC Golden Olive pigment
Ardell false lashes
Random clear lipgloss




_

 
Have you seen some of the dogs who dress up as Poison Ivy at Comic Cons? Girl, you look hot!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Oct 29, 2008)

This is my Dia De Lod Muerto's/Sugar Skull look!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 29, 2008)

wholey crap awesom thread and outstanding artwork!!!


----------



## beezyfree (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shmoopy* 

 
_Hi guys - Ooooh, my first challenge!!!  These pics were taken last night before an awesome party.  I'm pretty happy with how it turned out since I don't have much experience with crazy makeup. 

Anime Doll makeup :
Eyes: Blacktrack, Nonconformist, Rimmel white eye pencil. Brows are a taupe liner from Sally's beauty. Shadow is NYX jumbo pencil in cottage cheese and a green from the Sugar Splash palette.
Cheeks: shimmery pink shadow from the Sugar Splash palette, W& W AOS, Dollymix and Pout Flushed Pink cream blush stick.
Lips: Rimmel Pure Full Colour lip pencil


























Thanks for looking and have a wonderful day!  _

 


WOW!!! THATS SO REAL THAT IT ALMOST SCARES MEE! GREAT WORK!!! (8


----------



## _Ella_ (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cadet_Smith* 

 
_This is my Dia De Lod Muerto's/Sugar Skull look!













_

 

thanks for this great inspiration! I was looking for something for tomorrow night, this is what I needed!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's my Halloween costume. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was a glam-rock grunge-punk rockstar, though everyone thought I was a cyber goth neo-punk vampire or something. Whatevs. :3





















This is my Analeigh from America's Next Top Model impression!










Face
Moistureplush Creme
Prep + Prime Skin
Studio Finish Concealor
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Blot Powder
Refined Golden Bronzer
Bronze Bronzer
Petticoat Mineralize Skinfinish
Brun Eyeshadow (for stubble)
Concrete Eyeshadow (for stubble)

Eye
Pharoah Paint Pot
Sharp Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Shore Leave Eyeshadow
Black Russian Pearlglide Eyeliner
Feline Kohl Power
Chanel Lash Base
Plushblack Mascara
Mink Brow Set

Eye (in last two pics)
Painterly Paint Pot
Smoking Quad (Next To Nothing, Satin Taupe, Showstopper, and Smoking)
Black Creme Liner
Feline Kohl Power
Black Russian Pearlglide Liner
Chanel Lash Base
Plushblack Plushlash Mascara
Concrete Eyeshadow (for brow)
Mink Brow Set

Lip (in first two pics)
Creamola Lip Pencil
Real Treasure Lipstick
My Dear Lipglass

Lip (in 3rd to last pic)
Oak Lip Pencil
Quiet Please Lipstick
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass

Lip (In last two pics)
Creamola Creamstick Liner
Myth Lipstick
Ample Pink Plushglass


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, so I only have the pic from my cell phone so far... butttt...






I want brraaaaaiiiiins!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_thanks for this great inspiration! I was looking for something for tomorrow night, this is what I needed!_

 

I'm glad I was of some help!


----------



## khadijah (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is my halloween 2008 look: A grey/snow leopard
http://img.makeupalley.com/7/2/5/0/1105165.JPG







My actual dress is a grey black leopard print wrap dress. Going to an apartment party tonight woopie. i mean, prrr!


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 31, 2008)

My inspiration:





















I used:

Pure Luxe Ouch! pigment
Fyrinnae Cherry Frosting
nee black eyeliner
essence multiaction mascara


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_My inspiration:





















I used:

Pure Luxe Ouch! pigment
Fyrinnae Cherry Frosting
nee black eyeliner
essence multiaction mascara_

 
This is gorgeous!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Here's my Halloween costume. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was a glam-rock grunge-punk rockstar, though everyone thought I was a cyber goth neo-punk vampire or something. Whatevs. :3





















This is my Analeigh from America's Next Top Model impression!










Face
Moistureplush Creme
Prep + Prime Skin
Studio Finish Concealor
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Blot Powder
Refined Golden Bronzer
Bronze Bronzer
Petticoat Mineralize Skinfinish
Brun Eyeshadow (for stubble)
Concrete Eyeshadow (for stubble)

Eye
Pharoah Paint Pot
Sharp Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Shore Leave Eyeshadow
Black Russian Pearlglide Eyeliner
Feline Kohl Power
Chanel Lash Base
Plushblack Mascara
Mink Brow Set

Eye (in last two pics)
Painterly Paint Pot
Smoking Quad (Next To Nothing, Satin Taupe, Showstopper, and Smoking)
Black Creme Liner
Feline Kohl Power
Black Russian Pearlglide Liner
Chanel Lash Base
Plushblack Plushlash Mascara
Concrete Eyeshadow (for brow)
Mink Brow Set

Lip (in first two pics)
Creamola Lip Pencil
Real Treasure Lipstick
My Dear Lipglass

Lip (in 3rd to last pic)
Oak Lip Pencil
Quiet Please Lipstick
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass

Lip (In last two pics)
Creamola Creamstick Liner
Myth Lipstick
Ample Pink Plushglass_

 
You are super sexy!!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Ok, so I only have the pic from my cell phone so far... butttt...






I want brraaaaaiiiiins!_

 
WOW!!  You really go for it every year.  I am always amazed.


----------



## iamadreamer (Oct 31, 2008)

Skullmeister from the MAC website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then the rest of the gang


----------



## nursie (Oct 31, 2008)

all of your halloween makeup transformations are fantastic!
i didnt plan to dress up, but my 15 year old daughter is working at the pizza place tonight, so i figured when i go in to pick her up i'd walk in like this:

last minute look: smeared Mac Russian Red lipstick, smeared Blacktrack Fluidline, my only prop: a toothpick:






my husband's look was planned, he's the manager of a car dealership, so a lot of people haved wished to do this to him, he decided to dress the part:






Happy Halloween Specktra!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, so many good entries here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my look that I did for our "wear it pink" day (in aid of breast cancer research), which just happened to land on halloween this year - so I combined the two and did a pink halloween look.

Products used were:
• Urban Decay Primer Potion (marvellous as always, I applied this makeup at 6am and these pictures were taken at 3pm - and it was just as perfect at midnight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
• Urban Decay deluxe eyeshadows (black and pink).
• Glamour lashes (fab Shu Uemura look alikes from Asda - bargain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
• Urban Decay 24/7 liner in zero (black) - used on the waterline and to outline eyes.
• Shu Uemura drawing/eyeliner pencil in metallic black - used to draw the swirls.
• Diorshow mascara
• Barry M dazzle dusts in pink and white.
• Urban Decay blonde brow pencil.
• Pout blusher in Cherry Tarte.
• Two-faced luxury lipstick in Cupcake.


----------



## Almost black. (Nov 2, 2008)

This looks great Foxy Lady


----------



## user79 (Nov 2, 2008)

These are all the Halloween looks I came up with for my Youtube channel...I think all of these have been posted on Specktra before so sorry if anyone has already seen these...

Ladybug













Witch













Tim Burton Corpse Bride inspired





Fairy













Vampire


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 2, 2008)

Bunnyx3 - You should've just told people you were Pete Burns before the disfiguring plastic surgery.


----------



## ktb8293 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shmoopy* 

 
_You're too cute!  _

 
OMG Thanks - I love seeing it with your eyes open too!


----------



## malaviKat (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Have you seen some of the dogs who dress up as Poison Ivy at Comic Cons? Girl, you look hot!_

 

LOL... Thanks, I think.


----------



## Purity (Nov 4, 2008)

I've already posted a FOTD with this look, so sorry if you've already seen it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My inspiration:






The result:


----------



## Ladybugz (Nov 4, 2008)

ive already posted these in another post, also sorry if im too late, but heres my morticia


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 18, 2009)

seductive? corpse bride OCTOBER 2008


----------

